# Ultra High Flow Filtro De Aire



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Picked-up this filter today from SpectrePerformance.com; high flow "track" filter. Replaced the filter that came with the AEM. Not recommended for anyone who may travel in dusty conditions. Stainless Steel mesh design, no oil, no paper, just tons of AIR...

Only took her for a short spin after the _long & arduous install _and the typical labor-sucking noise has been replaced by a "thanks for all the air" sound. It's hard to describe, sounds like a gust of wind when you are on the diamond chair lift, just a big woooosh. Here are some Pics.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice*

Nice, maybe I'll get one when my filter is due for a clean.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Went to the spectre site and found the filter in which they are recommending show or off road usage- looks nicer than a black box sitting there. Where did you get the long tube? Doesn't seem to come from that site. I like the silver look and I suppose there isn't much difference in air flow between the plastic and chrome(or whatever it is)


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Went to the spectre site and found the filter in which they are recommending show or off road usage- looks nicer than a black box sitting there. Where did you get the long tube? Doesn't seem to come from that site. I like the silver look and I suppose there isn't much difference in air flow between the plastic and chrome(or whatever it is)


The tube came from AEM as a cold air intake kit...


----------

